# [/etc/conf.d/net] wpa_supplicant ou dhcp mais pas les deux

## GentooUser@Clubic

Salut,

J'essaye de configurer une connexion wifi dans /etc/conf.d/net et je suis arrivé à quelque-chose qui marche très bien :

```

# Global

modules="!wireless"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

rc_need_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

```

Seulement voilà openrc est sensé fournir lui-même de quoi gérer le wifi :

```

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext" # inutile, config par défaut

config_wlan0="dhcp" # inutile, config par défaut

```

 mais là impossible d'obtenir un résultat positif.

J'ai d'abord été victime du bug "openrc exclu wpa_supplicant de la liste des modules" mais un petit tour sur le bugzilla et ça été corrigé.

Maintenant quand je fait /etc/init.d/net.wlan0, wpa_supplicant est bien lancé, mais j'ai un warning comme quoi l'interface n'est pas active, bref le script ne tient pas compte de la configuration est n'exécute pas dhcp.

J'ai essayé de remplacer config_wlan0 par config_<monssid> ou mac_config_<mac de l'ap>, mais même résultat. J'ai même tenté de supprimer la ligne vu que dhcp est sensé être l'action par défaut quand rien n'est spécifié dans /etc/conf.d/net, mais ça ne change rien.

Y'a quelqu'un qui a réussi à faire marcher son wifi de cette façon ?

EDIT: Le message d'erreur exact :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, si tu est en Baselayout 2.x avec OpenRc, je te conseille de lire ceci :

De mon côté, pour gérer le wifi j'ai utilisé ceci : http://gentoo-quebec.org/wiki/index.php/Gestion_du_r%C3%A9seau_avec_Funtoo

Mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net est vide, plus de lien symbolique avec /etc/init.d/net.eth0 et /etc/init.d/net.wlan0.

Je laisse la magie de dhcpcd va son oeuvre et surtout quand je veux utiliser mon wifi, je fais ceci :

```
# /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start
```

J'ai ça sur ma Gentoo testing et ma Funtoo testing aussi et j'ai une carte intel iwl3945.

----------

## d2_racing

Quand tu auras fait le test, tu me diras si ça fonctionné.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Avec wpa_supplicant et dhcpcd au boot  ça marche en effet. Mais ce n'est pas satisfaisant, car j'ai besoin de la fonction "preup" et de configurer des interfaces statiques aussi donc je dois de passer par un fichier de configuration.

/etc/conf.d/net va disparaître c'est sûr, funtoo et gentoo sembles s'orienter vers des chemins différends pour gérer le net et pour gentoo /etc/conf.d/network n'est pas encore bien documenté.

Je commence à regretter le /etc/network/interfaces de Debian ! 

Ma question portait surtout sur le fonctionnement de wpa_supplicant avec ce qui est encore la façon officielle de gérer le réseau avec OpenRC : /etc/conf.d/ne

----------

